# Bananas Binding?



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

Hi Heather,Just want some clarification here:I have noticed quite a few times on the general BB's here that people are saying bananas are binding. I am quite confused by this assumption as I thought quite the opposite would be true as they contain lots of soluble fibre. Am I mistaken or are other people right?Is there something else in bananas like the potassium that could have a binding effect?I sure would appreciate a little more information and your opinion anyway.Thanks.Sabriel


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - I'm not sure why bananas are considered to be binding. Rice seems to have the same reputation, but both bananas and rice are high in soluble fiber, and are helpful for both constipation and diarrhea. Having said that, if someone notices that a particular food causes problems for them, they should absolutely trust themselves and not me and avoid that food.Best,Heather


----------

